# N.O.S. Swingbike



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 15, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SWINGBIKE-/282285017139?hash=item41b97f8833:g:wC4AAOSw2xRYSjLb


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2016)

start it at $1500
this has to be 1 of the coolest bikes from Taiwan....


----------



## bairdco (Dec 16, 2016)

The story goes, many dealers refused to sell these after kids kept crashing them, so they got buried in the back, and NIB ones keep showing up.

I restored one (not NOS,) it was fun for a coupla days, but more fun selling it for 5 times what I paid.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 23, 2016)

what year would these be


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 23, 2016)

Patented 1974, brought to market 1975, discontinued 1978.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 23, 2016)

Krakatoa said:


> Patented 1974, brought to market 1975, discontinued 1978.



Thanks for posting this Nate!  It is wild seeing people ride these bikes.


----------



## gymmanager (Dec 24, 2016)

Krakatoa said:


> Patented 1974, brought to market 1975, discontinued 1978.



I was waiting for one of those guys on the skateboards to catch a chainring in the head!


----------



## vincev (Dec 25, 2016)

They did reissue them again.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 27, 2016)

It's been a while since I've seen an NOS one pop up. But they do come up for sale once in a while.


----------



## Boris (Dec 27, 2016)

vincev said:


> They did reissue them again.




So they've reissued them twice?


----------



## bairdco (Dec 28, 2016)

Someone related to the original company repopped them in the 80's,  but only made 170 of them, then disappeared again. I've never seen one of them.

Someone (Nirve maybe?) Made a 26" cruiser swinger in 2000 something, but it was pretty lame.


----------

